# with Mascarpone



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody,

for the commercial denomination of a food product I have to translate the following phrase which is to be put on a food label:

"with Mascarpone"

Can anybody tell me if "kanssa Mascarpone" is correct Finnish?

Thanks in advance for any contribution.


----------



## dinji

Moosmutzie said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> for the commercial denomination of a food product I have to translate the following phrase which is to be put on a food label:
> 
> "with Mascarpone"
> 
> Can anybody tell me if "kanssa Mascarpone" is correct Finnish?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any contribution.


 
It is not correct Finnish. You're welcome.


----------



## Hakro

A bit more context would be useful.

Mascarpone is of course Italian cheese. It's not very commonly known in Finland. This is why I'd suggest to add the word _juusto_ (cheese).

Still there are several possibilities:
_ - Mascarpone-juuston kanssa
 - sisältää Mascarpone-juustoa
 - ja Mascarpone-juustoa_
- etc.

For a perfect translation some more context is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hi,

sorry I'm answering so late. I've been out of office for a while...
The phrase supposed to be printed on the label for a Tiramisu.
It's the commercial denomination which goes like this: "Tiramisu with Mascarpone"

Thanks for all of your suggestions.

You've been a big help.


----------

